# Turquoise marble dragon HMPK X turquoise PK



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This is my breeding pair from AB. I don't know how soon I'll be breeding them but here's the setup:

The tank is ~5 gallons, filled up to 5 1/2 inches deep. The plants are Hornwort and I have my DIY sponge filter in there. I have two lights, the tank light and the lamp, and I'll alternate between the two to keep them from getting too hot. 

















I'll be feeding infusoria and BBS to the fry and conditioning the pair with frozen bloodworms (yuck! :roll

Is there anything else I need? I have a heater, thermometer and all the meds as well. Tell me if I need to add anything or you have any suggestions.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck!! Looks great to me, but I don't know very much about breeding lol.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Your setup looks great! have you got anything for the male to build his nest under??


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks! Hope I'll be using it soon!

Yeah, in the second picture it's in the far left corner. It's like bubble wrap but with much smaller bubbles and actually looks like a bubblenest! I tried it on my other males and they all preferred it to regular bubble wrap (except Alexander, he wouldn't use either. It seems he only likes small nests and the pieces were too big). Plus I know Phrixus likes it because I gave him a smaller piece in his QT tank and he built a very thick bubblenest below it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

With my experience with the_K's fish the males are amazing nest builders. My male had a nest in his bag when he arrived!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well, bringing this thread back from the dead...

Put them in yesterday (female in the jar) and he's working on his bubblenest. It's pretty big. The female has really dark breeding bars and he flares at her every once in a while but mostly works on his nest. The new base for his nest is a lid with the center cut out and I think he likes it 

Hopefully I can release the female in just a bit


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I dont really see a cover on the tub...I always put plastic wrap. It protects fry and helps them male with his nest


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have plastic wrap on it now, those were before I put it on. I also moved the jar out of the plants


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok everything sounds good, I'd say let her go...don't want spilled eggs XD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well this attempt failed so I'll be trying again and with a different thread. If a mod wants to delete this one so as not to clutter the forum that's fine with me


----------

